# Calcitonin a marker for Medullary Thyroid Cancer



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Calcitonin a marker for Medullary Thyroid Cancer!

http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMicm1003203

I found this to be of the utmost interest!


----------

